# Oklahoma Joe's Bandera Opinions



## rambo1964 (Jul 30, 2017)

So I was at Walmart today and they have the Bandera vertical smoker marked down to $184. This thing looks to have lots of room. I know it's not built like the old ones, but for $184 I figure it's worth a shot. Anyone have one of these or can tell me anything about them?  I can tell right off the bat I would need to seal the doors.


----------



## kastur troi (Jul 31, 2017)

They have made many improvements over the years.. like including a baffle plate and using thicker gauge steel. The only thing I needed to add was gaskets to the chamber and firebox.

Looks like someone edited this post and remove the link... For those reading, Google Bandera 101 from BBQ Bretherns. It is an active thread dating back to 2008 with people's upgrades to their Bandera.


----------



## rambo1964 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the link, a lot of info there.  On the fire box, did you just put gasket on the lid or did you also put a gasket on the firebox door?  Does it hold its temp pretty well?


----------



## kastur troi (Aug 1, 2017)

I only put a gasket on the lid.. the smoke does not escape the door since that also work as the intake side. If you have smoke coming out of it with the door closed, there's too much smoke and not enough draw from the exhaust.


----------



## rambo1964 (Aug 1, 2017)

That was my thinking exactly. What about the fire bricks in the firebox, that looks interesting, did you by chance do that mod?


----------



## kastur troi (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambo1964 said:


> That was my thinking exactly. What about the fire bricks in the firebox, that looks interesting, did you by chance do that mod?


That was done back when the gauge was like 16 or 14 gauge steel. I believe it is now 11 gauge and mighty durable. I would only do it if you want the extra oomph for the fire. I don't have the necessary tools to cut bricks to size so I have not done it. I was able to achieve 275F smoking temp with a bed of charcoal and one log (no water pan) for a good 2-3 hours.


----------



## rambo1964 (Aug 1, 2017)

Now I have another question since you mentioned the water pan. On my MES I have to have the water pan installed but I don't use any water in it. So how about the water pan in the Bandera, are you saying you don't even put it in?


----------



## kastur troi (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't use it most of the time when I can control my fire. With all the gaskets and RTV sealant, I can omit a lot of the factors that would cause a fire to be out of control (air coming in). I always have a foil pan at the bottom (below the baffle) for drippings. I would pour some water in if my fire gets too big.


----------



## rambo1964 (Aug 4, 2017)

Sounds good. I went ahead and got one and am seasoning it now.  Seems to hold temps pretty well.   Thanks again for the info and the help.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 23, 2017)

rambo1964 said:


> So I was at Walmart today and they have the Bandera vertical smoker marked down to $184. This thing looks to have lots of room. I know it's not built like the old ones, but for $184 I figure it's worth a shot. Anyone have one of these or can tell me anything about them?  I can tell right off the bat I would need to seal the doors.



Wow, you got a deal ! They're on "clearance" at Wallyworld right now for $249


----------



## troy arnett (Sep 8, 2018)

rambo1964 said:


> That was my thinking exactly. What about the fire bricks in the firebox, that looks interesting, did you by chance do that mod?



I had to go back and reread the 101 article and they talk about the firebricks being in the floor of the cook chamber to even out and retain the heat. They also say you can put them in the firebox but their main use is in the cook chamber. Has anyone done this?  FYI, I am a newbie and haven't used my $99 dollar floor model OKC Bandera yet. It is sealed up tight, gaskets and RTV 650. I got a basket for the firebox, ThermoWorks Smoke thermometer on it's way and waiting to cut some firebricks for the floor of the cook chamber. First smoke is next weekend. I seasoned it last weekend. Wasn't half way thru that adventure and ordered the basket. Crazy hard to keep much charcoal on that rack.


----------



## Moke (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey all, I recently received a Bandera and would like to get tinkering with it. I tried to find the “101” document but couldn’t create an account on the forum where you can download it, so unable to get it. Would someone be able to send the document to me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 15, 2021)

I can't imagine the firebrick in the bottom of the cook chamber will do much. Some people just like to modify their cookers. Whether there are legitimate performance benefits is another matter.


----------

